# <Hilfe>ist RGB linear?



## netrobot (28. Dezember 2004)

weiss ist eigentlich R = 255, G = 255, B = 255 bei colordepth = 24 bits
aber der B-Kanal ist anscheinend etwas anders, menschliches auge ist damit sehr empfindlich, das heisst , wenn R = 255, G = 255, B = 240 , ist das pixel immer noch weiss,
die funktion von RGB ist daher nicht linear im bezug auf menschliche wahrnehmung?


----------



## chmee (10. Januar 2005)

RGB ist linear. Das menschliche Auge nicht.
Die höchste Empfindlichkeit hat das Auge im Grün-Gelben Bereich. 
und vom Beamer oder von der Veranstaltungstechnik ( Folien vor die Lampe ) sieht
man auch, dass man zB für Blau eine viel größere Lichtmenge braucht, um es in
vergleichbarer Weise darzustellen.

Hier was zu lesen: http://www.merian.fr.bw.schule.de/beck/skripten/12/bs12-39.htm
Hier findest Du auch die Lösung für Deine Annahme.

mfg


----------

